# MN Apple Store Closing to Remodling



## twister (Oct 3, 2003)

I didn't think the Apple Store in the Mall of America in Bloomington Minnesota was that old but they are closing to remodel it.



> If youve had your eye on the new PowerBooks, the Power Mac G5, the new iPod, or any of our other amazing products, nows the time to visit the Apple Store.
> 
> Because from October 6 to November 11 at 6 p.m., our doors will be closed for remodeling. During this time, well be making a few improvements, including a larger theater, to make your Apple Store experience better than ever.
> 
> Stay tuned for a special invitation to our grand re-opening. In the meantime, please stop by our Apple Store at Southdale.



Weird.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 3, 2003)

At least us metropolitans still got southdale...
But it sounds like it will be worth it - and we get to have a party!


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 4, 2003)

I want them to put a store on the north side of the cities, like Maple Grove.  (That's where I'm moving too soon)


----------



## RacerX (Oct 4, 2003)

I hope they expand it to include classrooms so we don't have to rely on FirstTech for anything. And hopefully they'll also increase SouthDale's  software collection during this time, too. 

Otherwise, it's not that big a deal for me. I'm about 3 miles away from both stores and usually I ended up at SouthDale anyways (the movie theater there has the really cool seats and I love the California Pizza Kitchen  ).


----------



## sooperman (Oct 4, 2003)

Man, it's a 2.5 hour drive for me...  where the hell is the Duluth store?


----------



## twister (Oct 4, 2003)

i talked to them today and they are just re-designing the layout.  nothing major.  All the products will go to southdale for now.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 4, 2003)

Yeah, a classroom would be kind of cool, but isn't that what the genius bar is for?  And I like firstech, wouldn't want to see them go out of business.  If I ever get a new computer it will be a hard choice to make, apple or firstech?
And yeah racer - the southdale theater is waaaay better then at the mall.


----------



## lurk (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok for the off topic question.  Where could I get one of those little round ball chairs they have in the kids section?  If I ran down there today do you think that they would let me buy one of the old ones?

Yes, I am serious ;-)

-Eric


----------



## twister (Oct 6, 2003)

I have no idea. I'm guessing they'll keep the chairs but i'm not sure. I think you can email them.  Go to the apple site and look them up.


----------



## banjo_boy (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *I want them to put a store on the north side of the cities, like Maple Grove.  (That's where I'm moving too soon) *



I totally agree. That Maple Grove area is developing so rapidly. The new shopping area would be perfect! I am always hearing "Put them where the money is..." Well, duh! Has anyone been to the Northwest Subs? You can not tell me there is no money there. Well, as all things go here, let's cater to the Southwest 'Burbs!


----------



## mr. k (Oct 7, 2003)

Geez...  Start your own apple authorized reseller if it's such a great idea.
I think there has to be some limit, apple can't just throw out stores like McDonalds or subway, because apple stores aren't franchised.  We are lucky to have two apple stores in our area, one which is getting remodeled into a super apple store!


----------



## Aeronyth (Oct 8, 2003)

I live in the north suburbs of Minneapolis, up here in Blaine...there is nothing out here, either.  Ideally they could throw up a store in the Maplewood Mall and maybe something in Rosedale (Compete with the Gateway store!) but....do they want that many Apple stores in one metro area?

I didn't even know there was a Southdale store, hrm.  I thought the one at the MOA was pretty nice.


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

I wish Apple would open a store here; unfortunately, there's not nearly enough demand.


----------



## banjo_boy (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *Geez...  Start your own apple authorized reseller if it's such a great idea.
> I think there has to be some limit, apple can't just throw out stores like McDonalds or subway, because apple stores aren't franchised.  We are lucky to have two apple stores in our area, one which is getting remodeled into a super apple store! *



What a unrealistic comparison! Hmmm... $5 sandwiches and $1-3K machines. Hmmmm.....

Everyone, get out your thinking brain. Does it make sense to put two Apple stores within 5 miles of each other? It takes at most 15 min to get from one to the other (Southdale to Mall of America). This is good for the SW burbs. Now, From the north, it takes at least 30-45 min or more depending on the traffic. It would make ALOT of sense spreading them out, don't you think? Even Sears isn't that stupid!

With the logic of "Put them where the money is", why not at the Galleria!?! People don't carry wallet or purse there because they just have to pull $100s out there back end! Have two stores within 1/2 - 3/4 a mile. WAHOO! That would be GREAT!

Plain and simple, research and planning was not done well in the Twin Cities. MOA was a given. But, Southdale? Oh well! Let's bow to the rich again!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2003)

Well, the Apple store near to me in Northern Virginia (Tysons) is also closed due to the upgrade.  Now, I have to drive in the Washington D.C. Beltway to the Clarendon store.


----------



## lurk (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *
> Plain and simple, research and planning was not done well in the Twin Cities. MOA was a given. But, Southdale? Oh well! Let's bow to the rich again! *



I currently live close to the "scary" neighborhoods on the north side of Minneapolis.  To be honest I would like a store closer but I just cannot see one flying in Rosedale (were we usually go) because it just doesn't seem to fit the area.  There is always CompUSA  across from the Rosedale mall... yeah it ain't the same.

Apple is a business and if it is the rich who are spending their money there then well I'd put the store there too.

-Eric


----------



## twister (Oct 9, 2003)

It's not about where the rich are.  It's about where the registered users are.  Minneapolis must have a lot of registered users, so we get two apple stores.  the mall of america is obvious because of it's traffic and national recognition. As far as southdale goes, it's probably the nicest 'dale' mall in the cities and it's probably also one of the best known 'dale' malls.


----------



## banjo_boy (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *As far as southdale goes, it's probably the nicest 'dale' mall in the cities and it's probably also one of the best known 'dale' malls. *



Still, it is stupid to have two store within 5 miles of each other. And even if they put store at places that have the most registered users, why the stupid locations. Like I said, MOA is a given but get the other one somewhere that is NOT 5 MILES AWAY!

But what do I care, I never buy from Apple directly anyway!


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *Still, it is stupid to have two store within 5 miles of each other. And even if they put store at places that have the most registered users, why the stupid locations. Like I said, MOA is a given but get the other one somewhere that is NOT 5 MILES AWAY!
> 
> But what do I care, I never buy from Apple directly anyway! *


I would agree with you, but I think you're overreacting a little.  Location certainly has a lot to do with it, and yeah, they're pretty close... but there's certainly more factors than simple driving distance.  Like, maybe, what's the percentage of people who go to Southdale and DON'T go to MOA?  I'd bet the Southdale locals just go to Southdale and not to MOA for the most part.

Looking at a map, I'd do it like this:
 1 store at MOA
 1 store at RoseDale
 1 store at the new Maple Grove shops


----------



## banjo_boy (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *you're overreacting a little. *



Don't I always!?!



> *I'd bet the Southdale locals just go to Southdale and not to MOA for the most part.*



At the same time, there are people who ONLY go to Ridgedale, Rosedale, etc.

One thing about Mac users, they will go where they need to to get there merchandise.


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Banjoy Boy, I'd be happy to take that Southdale store off your hands, if you'd be so kind as to wrap it in brown paper, seal it with packing tape, and ship it via UPS Ground here to Modesto.


----------



## Jason (Oct 17, 2003)

just noticed today that my apple store is closed for remodeling as well (Tyson's Corner, McLean, VA)

Be back in Nov they say


----------



## banjo_boy (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Banjoy Boy, I'd be happy to take that Southdale store off your hands, if you'd be so kind as to wrap it in brown paper, seal it with packing tape, and ship it via UPS Ground here to Modesto. *



Arden, you have yourself a deal!

Now.... where are those Apple store transfer papers Steve-o sent me.... hmmmm.


----------

